# Hello from Texas!



## Lime Green Mouse

Hi!

I'm a mouse breeder based in Texas, and somewhat new to breeding (although I'm not new at all to mice!). I'm looking forward to meeting some neat people who share my interests, and could maybe teach me a thing or two.  Most of my experience so far has been with non-breeding pets or in laboratories, so even though I'm pretty familiar with breeding techniques and mouse genetics, I've not had a chance until recently to work with fancy mice. I'm pretty excited to be here!


----------



## Jack Garcia

Welcome! Where did you get your breeding stock from? Are you going to show your mice?

This is a great community!

Again, welcome!


----------



## Lime Green Mouse

Thanks!

I would love to show my mice someday, but am definitely not on that level right now. I'd be so over my head 

I haven't acquired a stock I'd like to stick with yet, unfortunately. All I've been working with is pet store mice, until I get the hang of proper methods better. Like I said, fancies are new to me, and a very different story from feeder or lab mice, where all I breed for is basically temperament, parenting, and health. I wouldn't want to pick up a few expensive ones and then go making silly mistakes. 

but you guys look pretty much great.


----------



## Rowangate

Hi & welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cait

Lime Green Mouse said:


> I wouldn't want to pick up a few expensive ones and then go making silly mistakes.


I don't know about the US, but here in the UK show stock isn't really hugely expensive, often not a great deal more than pet shops. For example you might get a trio of show mice for around £20 and three mice from the pet shop would be around £15 (or even over £20 if you live near London!!!). Breeders are more worried about starting someone else in their hobby so they are generally more interested in whether you will stick with breeding and not 'waste' their stock than they are the money. So don't let that thought stop you!


----------



## Jack Garcia

All the show breeders I know, except one, will give their mice away. Nobody except large-scale feeder breeders actually makes any profit breeding mice.


----------



## moustress

Welcome! I'd love to see pictures of your meeces. I think it's fun to work with what's available and improve my lines according to my won ends. I think I speak for more than just myself when I say that this forum welcomes breeders of all kinds. Sometimes we fall all over ourselves in our eagerness to assist, and that can be good too. Welcoming all breeders regardless of their state of knowledge and state of breeding stock is what this board is all about. Some of us are just crazy about those meeces!


----------



## julieszoo

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lime Green Mouse

MouseBreeder said:


> I don't know about the US, but here in the UK show stock isn't really hugely expensive, often not a great deal more than pet shops. For example you might get a trio of show mice for around £20 and three mice from the pet shop would be around £15 (or even over £20 if you live near London!!!). Breeders are more worried about starting someone else in their hobby so they are generally more interested in whether you will stick with breeding and not 'waste' their stock than they are the money. So don't let that thought stop you!


I'm not very good at conversions, but a mouse from a pet store here in TX is about $2.75 or so, and I haven't looked around too hard but I've heard a *few* people quote their bred fancies for $5 and up. It doesn't seem like a big difference, I guess, but my boyfriend and I are living REALLY tight lately, and I'm supporting a lot of other animals, ha. I'll start looking around harder, though, because I would really like to be better at this. I'll look around for shows  On the other hand, starting with pet store mice and improving down the line sounds like fun, too! 



Jack Garcia said:


> All the show breeders I know, except one, will give their mice away. Nobody except large-scale feeder breeders actually makes any profit breeding mice.


I am also a feeder breeder, and I can vouch for us that we don't make any money at all, ha. I mean, the big companies might, but that's not the kind of breeding I want to do, even with feeders. They need love, too, lol.



moustress said:


> I'd love to see pictures of your meeces


I'll get some up soon, I already have the most adorable pups that were just weaned, super cute! 

Thanks everyone for giving me such a big welcome!


----------



## jo65

Hi and welcome. I am loving the lime green mouse - very pop art.


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi, welcome to our forum.


----------

